# Cross pen pencil conversion



## Cwalker935 (Jul 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried this?

Ballpoint Refills for Cross - Cross Switch-it Pencil Converter

I have not found a pencil kit that I like and am wondering if the above converter is work?  Its a little pricey.


----------



## Monty (Jul 2, 2014)

I tried one a few years ago when Cross first came out with them. They didn't work in the slims or euros for me.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 2, 2014)

Many here like using the Pentel mechanism and doing a conversion.  Pretty easy.  Come to the Richmond penturners meeting at Woodcraft and we can show you how.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 2, 2014)

Like Mannie, I bought a few of the Cross converters a number of years ago.  I couldn't get them to work.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 9, 2014)

I decided to try the perfect fit converter with the schmidt converter from Bear Creek Woods and really like it.  I hope it will stand up to heavy use.  I did not want to buy the odd sized mandrel shaft so I made my first set of CTC corian bushing to fit this kit.  Kit requires 4 different sized bushings so was a challenge for someone not accustomed to making bushings.  Bushing were not perfect but worked well enough.

Spalted red oak found behind my house.  Picture is a little out of focus.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 9, 2014)

The perfect fit pencil is fairly sturdy.  My 13 year old son has been using one every school day for the past three years.  I've had to replace the mechanism one time.  Just choose a good plating (I bought a bunch of them with upgrade gold plating and have replaced his nib, center band and clip twice because the plating was worn off.  Of course he uses it pretty hard.)


----------

